

Self Esteem, Self Destruction - DanielBMarkham
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2010/03/04/self-esteem_self-destruction_104644.html

======
msie
I recall my University days when I had to wake up early in the morning to take
an hour-long bus ride to attend a Calculus class at 8:30am. What a waste!
Classes should have started at 11am...

